# TLS...this is for you



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

*TLS...this is for you (southern snow)*

Wow...its all i have to say. So its offical...Lousianna offically gets more snow than NJ this year. Forecasted to get 1-3"


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Its just another hit from the weather gods to drive the knife deeper! I have officially canceled winter for jersey, we will now have spring /summer all year around!



When we partying at the casino? Im bored as ****!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Lookin at that map, its just crazy how there is all ran over jersey and a blizzard in a place that gets hurricanes!:crying:


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

were getting all rain here too. the week off from work is sure nice but im ready to get back out there and stop buying s*** i dont need


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

This rare snow event is the earliest measurable snowfall of the fall/winter season in recorded history at beaumont port arthur and lake charles. In addition...all time record snowfall amounts for the month of december have been set at both beaumont port arthur and lake charles.
Can you believe this is new orleans?? maybe one day tim well be the ones getting the records


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes 63 degrees yesterday! I was listening to xmass music and watching jd push snow! This is by far the worse start to winter ever! I miss the fast times of landscaping and grass cutting! I have been off for 3 days and im bored out of my mind! I think im going to see if i can sell more leaf clean-ups, the weather is to nice not to! So those getting snow enjoy it! I dont know who i pissed off, but it does not snow here. Its just so hard to get snow in the winter, i have better luck in October!


So here i sit in my pj's sipping coffee and watching plow vids of people that live in another country! I guess i could go back to bed, but thats just not productive! My truck is in the shop so i have no where to go!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

The reports out of Louisiana.......+snow means heavy snow! Unreal:crying:




KMSY 111353Z 27013KT 1/4SM SN FG BKN009 OVC015 01/M01 A2984 RMK AO2
RAB02E47PLB37E53SNB45 SLP105 P0003 T00111006 RVRNO=
KMSY 111410Z 27012KT 1/8SM SN FG OVC004 01/M01 A2984 RMK AO2 P0002 RVRNO=
KMSY 111412Z 26013KT 1/8SM +SN FG OVC004 01/M01 A2984 RMK AO2 P0003 RVRNO=
KMSY 111420Z 25010KT 1/8SM +SN FG OVC006 01/M01 A2984 RMK AO2 P0003 RVRNO=
KMSY 111422Z 25010KT 1/8SM +SN FG OVC004 01/M01 A2984 RMK AO2 P0003 RVRNO=


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

iceyman;671669 said:


> This rare snow event is the earliest measurable snowfall of the fall/winter season in recorded history at beaumont port arthur and lake charles. In addition...all time record snowfall amounts for the month of december have been set at both beaumont port arthur and lake charles.
> Can you believe this is new orleans?? maybe one day tim well be the ones getting the records


We are getting records Icey...worst winter pattern for the past 3 years lol.
Also for CT, average November snowfall is 3"....nothing
Average Dec rain precipitation is 4" ...its only the 11th and after today we'll be there

For what its worth...in Dec 1945 CT got 45.3" of snow


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

tls22;671670 said:


> Yes 63 degrees yesterday! I was listening to xmass music and watching jd push snow! This is by far the worse start to winter ever! I miss the fast times of landscaping and grass cutting! I have been off for 3 days and im bored out of my mind! I think im going to see if i can sell more leaf clean-ups, the weather is to nice not to! So those getting snow enjoy it! I dont know who i pissed off, but it does not snow here. Its just so hard to get snow in the winter, i have better luck in october!
> 
> So here i sit in my pj's sipping coffee and watching plow vids of people that live in another country! I guess i could go back to bed, but thats just not productive! My truck is in the shop so i have no where to go!


Its Cre and JD putting a hex on us. I also think GV supplied the spell book


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

06HD BOSS;671688 said:


> For what its worth...in Dec 1945 CT got 45.3" of snow


wat did NJ get that year.....


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

06HD BOSS;671690 said:


> Its Cre and JD putting a hex on us. I also think GV supplied the spell book


I think its your relationship with enzo that is killing us!:waving:


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

iceyman;671693 said:


> wat did NJ get that year.....


Just a coating  :bluebounc just kidding. i couldnt find it, maybe Tim can


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

06HD BOSS;671704 said:


> Just a coating  :bluebounc just kidding. i couldnt find it, maybe Tim can


For nyc the snowiest december was 1947 29.6, but daves year was 1945! Feb 2006 we had 26.9 for that month...wow! Those where the good old days, that came in one storm!

1947-1948 we had 63.2 inches of snow, just goes to show you if you get in the right pattern we can make up for lost time! In Feb 2005 i remeber plowing every week until the 2nd week in march!


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

it only gets better Tim... :crying:


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

Its my fault.. I just bought a new truck,plow and spreader for this winter.... it's not going to snow in Conn now :salute:


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

jt5019;671747 said:


> Its my fault.. I just bought a new truck,plow and spreader for this winter.... it's not going to snow in Conn now :salute:


Sucks for you dave!:waving:


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

jt5019;671747 said:


> Its my fault.. I just bought a new truck,plow and spreader for this winter.... it's not going to snow in Conn now :salute:


You and Enzo should hang out, he just did the same lol. you both ruined it for us. 
where in CT are you?


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

i bought a new rain maker this year too. :realmad: i have a nice new shiny plow in the driveway and i can't use it. i think im just going to :crying:


----------



## Steve 455 (Oct 23, 2008)

LMAO

Hang in there it will snow someday


----------



## ATouchofGrass (Jan 15, 2008)

This is wack, where is the snow?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

06HD BOSS;671690 said:


> Its Cre and JD putting a hex on us. I also think GV supplied the spell book


I told you not to mess with me Tim. (evil laugh)


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

JD Dave;672300 said:


> I told you not to mess with me Tim. (evil laugh)


lighten up a little JD. the fringe effects of your hex have moved into CT


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

06HD BOSS;672384 said:


> lighten up a little JD. the fringe effects of your hex have moved into CT


Sorry, us Daves need to stick together.


----------



## STEVE F 350 (Feb 11, 2006)

ATouchofGrass;672286 said:


> This is wack, where is the snow?


 It's in Louisiana....


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

i watched the weather radar this morning and thought that snow that was showing in Louisiana was a glitch lol.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

tls22;671656 said:


> Its just another hit from the weather gods to drive the knife deeper! I have officially canceled winter for jersey, we will now have spring /summer all year around!
> 
> When we partying at the casino? Im bored as ****!


Move to Ottawa for the Winter...We can keep you plenty busy! lol payup


----------



## jadyejr (Nov 29, 2008)

dang... thats global warming proof!


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

mass highway is gearing up for something they even have the plows on the trucks guess theyre gonna plow and salt the rain away


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

well its very weird that there is snow all the way south, remember that new world order stuff i was talking about a while back in the chat room and on the forums, part of it is that they can change weather patterns this is called project harp you can look it up and read about it if you dont believe me. alot of people think me and one of my brothers are crazy but you can even ask dave on here about it we were at my house talking about this stuff for over an hour.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

way to kill a thread enzo!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

tls22;672557 said:


> way to kill a thread enzo!


I agree Tim, here we go. LOL


----------



## STEVE F 350 (Feb 11, 2006)

rain total for ocean county about 4"...


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

tls22;672557 said:


> way to kill a thread enzo!


i also agree.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Enzo;672542 said:


> well its very weird that there is snow all the way south, remember that new world order stuff i was talking about a while back in the chat room and on the forums, part of it is that they can change weather patterns this is called project harp you can look it up and read about it if you dont believe me. alot of people think me and one of my brothers are crazy but you can even ask dave on here about it we were at my house talking about this stuff for over an hour.





tls22;672557 said:


> way to kill a thread enzo!





JD Dave;672561 said:


> I agree Tim, here we go. LOL





06HD BOSS;673292 said:


> i also agree.


What ya looking at Enzo??????????????????????


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

toby4492;673304 said:


> what ya looking at enzo??????????????????????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


....lmao!!


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

nice one tom very funny, you will see what i mean soon enough boys


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Enzo;673393 said:


> nice one tom very funny, you will see what i mean soon enough boys


Dun dun daaaaaah! LOL Enzo keep your views of world order to yourself, this is a snow plow site and frankly I don't want to hear about it.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

toby4492;673304 said:


> What ya looking at Enzo??????????????????????


lMao tom...good one tom!



Enzo;673393 said:


> nice one tom very funny, you will see what i mean soon enough boys


Wow enzo, they need to lock you back in ur bedroom!


----------



## tom_mccauley (Dec 10, 2007)




----------

